# Fallow Deer hunt with Diamond Marquis.



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Congratulations Engee,

That´s a fantastic fallow deer stag. :thumbs_up
Will make an awesome trophy. 
Excited to read the story about it. :tongue:
Always good bowhunting :darkbeer:

Frank


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Well done Engee !! 60 yard shoot, my respect !! Congrats to this success and a cold one on you :darkbeer::darkbeer:

The other Frank:wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice one Engee. What are you going to do with the meat? I ask this because I heard that it makes for good eating. Is that true? Do you know?


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Now I see what it looks like Engee, great stag!!!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> Now I see what it looks like Engee, great stag!!!


Ja Bamby's's brother.:wink:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> Ja Bamby's's brother.:wink:


That is Bambie's DADDY!

Nice one, Engee. Tip for future hunts: If you want to make them last longer, get closer to the animal before taking the shot! :wink:


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Bushkey said:


> Nice one Engee. What are you going to do with the meat? I ask this because I heard that it makes for good eating. Is that true? Do you know?


Hi Bosman,

The meat is excellent.
In Germany we have also fallow deer for hunting (unfortunately not bowhunting) and beside wild boar, roe deer and red stag it is very common.
Will make a good roast or braai vleis, also beef olives (or topside or roulade - however it is called in english) as well as ham or smoked meat.

If you like I can take a look into my game-cookbooks and translate some recipes. :darkbeer:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

nimrod-100 said:


> Hi Bosman,
> 
> The meat is excellent.
> In Germany we have also fallow deer for hunting (unfortunately not bowhunting) and beside wild boar, roe deer and red stag it is very common.
> ...


Thanks. We don't have them but last year we were told that they are available in the Eastern Cape. We went hunting for them but could not find any. 

If I do I will take you up on the recipe offer.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Nice one Boet.

Lyk my die diamond het lekker slaan krag op lang afstand.

Is dalk goeie opsie vir back up boog.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Well done!

A 60 yard shot! That's great shooting. Have a look at my camp cuisine thread for the best Fallow potjie you'll ever eat.

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Hi boys 

Die jag was by Oribi Estates net anderkant Ermelo, ek het so twee jaar moes wag voordat ek die bok kon gaan jag. Hulle skiet net twee 'n jaar en ouens book nogal lank vooruit. Die stag wat ek geskiet het is nie so lank as my handgun stag nie maar hy het baie meer "karakter" en lekker bree palms. Ja die prys is styf, maar as ek Kaap toe moes ry vir een sou die Diesel my amper meer as dit gekos het. 

Ek moet bieg met die skoot, tussen die eerste keer se range en afsak om die boog te span het die bok een tree na my toe geneem en was toe bietjie quatering na my toe en nie broadside soos 'n oomblik vantevore nie. My skoot was die regte hoogte maar styf agter die blad wat veroorsaak het dat die skoot middel van die pens uit is. Later kyk het bevestig dat ek die are oor die brisket afgesny het en deur die lewer en pens is. Ek is net agter die hart verby. Die bok het nie geweet wat hom getref het nie, so 40yards gedraf en gaan le. Een ander ram het 'n ruk lank aan sy sy gebly en toe die besluit hy waai staan my ram oop en steier-steier weg. Hy het om 'n koppie geloop om agter die in 'n ruie bos te gaan vrek wat my die geleentheid gegee het om 'n tweede versekering skoot in te sit. Toe hy 5minute later op 34yards teen 45grade onder my vas steek en op kyk was dit gans te laat. Die pyl is perfek agter die blad deur, hy kon net so tien tree struikel. 

Party sou seker se dat die tweede skoot nie nodig was nie aangesien die bok baie omtrent dood op sy voete was, maar aangesien ek die tweede skoot/geleentheid "mahala" gekry het, het ek besluit om die bok te verlos. Ek kon nie meer bly wees oor die jag nie en dit was 'n bonus om 'n slag saam met Redge te kon jag, dis ook nie aldag dat mens op die eerste oggend op die eerste stalk 'n skoot inkry nie. Ek walk en stalk nou al so lank, ek is al gewoond aan sukkel! As dinge seepglad verloop voel dit sommer funny! 

Alles van die beste 

Engee

Ps: One only has a small window period in which to hunt Fallow Deer if you want unbroken antlers and edible meat. I will say though that of all the venison I have ever eaten Fallow Deer is BY FAR THE BEST. The carcass very closely resembles a fat sheep, nothing close to our tough and dry venison. I can't wait to eat every ounce of that buck!

Thanks for all the congratulations guys.


----------



## The J-Man ZA (Sep 19, 2007)

INGOZI said:


> Hi boys
> 
> Ps: One only has a small window period in which to hunt Fallow Deer if you want unbroken antlers and edible meat. I will say though that of all the venison I have ever eaten Fallow Deer is BY FAR THE BEST. The carcass very closely resembles a fat sheep, nothing close to our tough and dry venison. I can't wait to eat every ounce of that buck!


I'm ignorant on this Ingozi - why is there only a small window of opportunity for edible meat and good antlers, and when is it? We don't have that many down in my part of the EC, but you do get them here and there.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

The J-Man ZA said:


> I'm ignorant on this Ingozi - why is there only a small window of opportunity for edible meat and good antlers, and when is it? We don't have that many down in my part of the EC, but you do get them here and there.


Hi J-man

The Fallows shed their velvet in late Feb to early March, the antlers are then in a pristine condition and trophy quality is at it's best. A few weeks later towards the end of March the rut starts which cause the stags to stop eating, start fighting heavily and develop a musk like odour as the chase the does. Now becuase of the fierce fighting the break off countless tines and points, often breaking whole antlers. As for the not eating they loose condition quickly and the musky odour they develop makes their meat near inedible as it then tastes the same as the stag smells. It is also not very sporting to hunt the stags in the rut as they are fairly stupid and very preocupied at that time between rival stags that are having a go at them and does that are coming into heat. Therefore, if you want the best of both worlds, good antlers and a fat carcass you need to plan your hunt carefully and keep an eye on when they start shedding. As it often goes the rut and shedding might start later or earlier depending on the weather and general conditions.


----------

